# Another noob show question:



## Roo Sker (Sep 8, 2013)

Are Veil tails able to be shown?


----------



## Ilikebutterflies (May 19, 2012)

Yes. Under varieties I think. There are not enough of them being sent to shows to warrant their own class. More VT=their own classes. Pretty sure all other general faults and standards will apply.


----------

